# sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_abc=0

## bjorntj

Anyone know what this command does?

I have to run this command as a work around to debug java apps under linux kernel 2.6.15 or else it is really slow...

But they also said that this was not a perfect workaround since it would affect my whole system, but they didn't say how it would affect my linux system.

So I was wondering if anyone could comment on if this command is "safe" to use?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## sschlueter

This command modifies the way your tcp/ip implementation works. It's about tcp congestion control. It should be "safe" to use.

You can find informatrion about this setting in the file ip-sysctl.txt, located inside your kernel source dir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tcp_abc - INTEGER
> 
>         Controls Appropriate Byte Count defined in RFC3465. If set to
> ...

 

----------

## bjorntj

oki, thx...  :Smile: 

BTJ

----------

